# External Drive Not Attached - 622



## denkbar (Nov 10, 2005)

After removing a working 2 year old Maxtor MyTouch4 1TB external drive from my Windows PC (NTFS formatted), plugged it in to 622. Its ready light comes on., but no recognition message appears on the TV. When I access Menu 4: Multimedia, under "External USB Devices" it displays "No Device Attached". Did a Power Off/On reboot but no change.

Dish tech support says the drive has to be in its "out of the box" state, i.e., has not been formatted for an operating system's use (FAT/NTFS, Linux, et. al.).

When asked "Is there a way to get the 622 to format it", answer was "no".

Aside from buying a new external drive, does anyone know of a way to get this drive to work? 

Thanks


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

The drive has to meet certain requirements. The drive must be 50 MB to 2 TB in size; must have its own power supply; must be single tiered, and can't be a flash drive. The receiver, once the EHD is recognized, will alert you to the drive needing to be reformatted. Please let me know if this drive meets these requirements. Thanks.


----------



## denkbar (Nov 10, 2005)

Thank you for the reply.

"The drive must be 50 MB to 2 TB in size; must have its own power supply; must be single tiered, and can't be a flash drive"

If by "single tiered", you mean the drive is all rotational and not "part solid state and part rotational", then yes, the drive meets all of these requirements.

The "Level 1 tech" put me on hold while he talked to an advanced support rep, so I took him at his word about the drive having to be in an unformatted state. From your note, it seems that is not the case, though.

I have since connected to my PC and it is still accessible from Windows Vista 64, and also from a Linux machine, so it looks like the drive is working.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You could clean MBR for start ... ie write all 00s to sector#0


----------



## denkbar (Nov 10, 2005)

The external drive is now working. 

After Ray C's reply indicating that an un-used drive is not required, I connected the drive to a 722K. It was recognized, gave me the "...format required" and "...are you sure" messages and then formatted the drive.

Connected to the 622, and it was recognized. I could copy a recording to the drive.

The only thing I can think of is there must have been "something" in the NTFS-formatted drive's handshaking that the 622's software did not recognize. (622 software Level L710).

Paul, thank you for the MBR-to-0's suggestion. I have another old external drive that I'll try that on.

Thank you both for your help, and please consider the problem resolved.


----------

